# collectibles (please god just buy something)



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

i wanna make some bank so imma list my collectibles and if you wanna buy somethin just call me up with an offer yo
mother's day carnation (5-8-16)
orange (8-8-15)
pikachu easter egg x1 (3-27-16)
pumpkin cupcake x3 (10-31-15)
red candy (10-30-14)
tasty cake x6 (ask if you want)
winter mittens x2 (10-22-15, 10-22-16)
yellow candy x3 (01-13-17, 10-17-15, 10-20-14)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Pumpkin cupcake 150?


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you have a yellow candy dated after 10/26/2014(12:43 PM), that isn't from 2015 or 2016?


OR a Red Candy dated between 10/19/14 3:25 AM and 10/27/13 7:01 PM. :v


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Pumpkin cupcake 150?



if you can go up to 165 you got yourself a deal

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> Do you have a yellow candy dated after 10/26/2014(12:43 PM), that isn't from 2015 or 2016?
> 
> 
> OR a Red Candy dated between 10/19/14 3:25 AM and 10/27/13 7:01 PM. :v



do you mean between 10/19/14 and 10/27/14?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Sure, deal.  Sending.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> if you can go up to 165 you got yourself a deal
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nope, I meant 2013. Apparently there are candies that old. I was just sold one lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/19/14 and 10/27/13. You can see my candies in my line up right now. I'm trying to get the bottome three to be yellow red yellow.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> Nope, I meant 2013. Apparently there are candies that old. I was just sold one lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 10/19/14 and 10/27/13. You can see my candies in my line up right now. I'm trying to get the bottome three to be yellow red yellow.



oh, then i don't, sorry


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> oh, then i don't, sorry



Poo, thanks anyways. Good luck makin' bank~ c;


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> Poo, thanks anyways. Good luck makin' bank~ c;



thanks friendo

- - - Post Merge - - -

updated with dates


----------



## dino (Jan 15, 2017)

could i get the pear, please? 

30 or 40 tbt? iunno lol


----------



## chapstick (Jan 15, 2017)

dino said:


> could i get the pear, please?
> 
> 30 or 40 tbt? iunno lol



40 sounds good, send the bells and ill send the moolah


----------



## dino (Jan 15, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> 40 sounds good, send the bells and ill send the moolah



sent ! could you put a ♡ in the message please! any kind of heart will do


----------



## chapstick (Jan 16, 2017)

bumpo


----------



## chapstick (Jan 16, 2017)

bump buy my stuff please


----------



## chapstick (Jan 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 18, 2017)

please yall


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 23, 2017)

buy em cheap


----------



## chapstick (Jan 24, 2017)

come on yall i know in your heart you want one


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 24, 2017)

Ill buy a both of your pikachu eggs for my jingle doll? haha I'm trying to get a deal so its ok if you turn down ^


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2017)

fine.... I'll buy your mint for 190?

I'm gonna need extra green collectibles for my line-up anyway

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarUrchin said:


> Ill buy a both of your pikachu eggs for my jingle doll? haha I'm trying to get a deal so its ok if you turn down ^



pikachu eggs are worth about 400-500, jingle dolls are worth 150-200


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I do want that Ancient Candle.  How low you willing to go?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 25, 2017)

Cake for 150? :3


----------



## chapstick (Jan 25, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> Ill buy a both of your pikachu eggs for my jingle doll? haha I'm trying to get a deal so its ok if you turn down ^



sorry, but as toad said that would be a bit low for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> fine.... I'll buy your mint for 190?
> 
> I'm gonna need extra green collectibles for my line-up anyway
> 
> ...



please yes toad send da money ill send da collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I do want that Ancient Candle.  How low you willing to go?



115?

- - - Post Merge - - -



nostalgibra said:


> Cake for 150? :3



sure thing, send the money, ill send the collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 25, 2017)

110 and it's a deal.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 25, 2017)

112


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 26, 2017)

bumpo


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2017)

Would you be willing to sell me these:

Togepi Egg- 2.5k
Pikachu Egg- 400
Pumpkin cupcake- 200
Chocolate Cake- 600
Red Candy- 50
Red Cosmo- 35

So 3,785 tbt in total? c:


----------



## chapstick (Jan 27, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> Would you be willing to sell me these:
> 
> Togepi Egg- 2.5k
> Pikachu Egg- 400
> ...



sure! i can do that when i get home from school in a few hours.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> sure! i can do that when i get home from school in a few hours.



Okay! I'll send the tbt now c:


----------



## chapstick (Jan 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jan 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 31, 2017)

How much for the tasty cake? (I'm bad with collectable offers lmao)


----------



## chapstick (Jan 31, 2017)

15 each


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 31, 2017)

Could I have one please?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 31, 2017)

sure


----------



## chapstick (Feb 5, 2017)

bump


----------



## Reyrey (Feb 5, 2017)

51 TBT for pikachu?


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 5, 2017)

Reyrey said:


> 51 TBT for pikachu?



they sell for 400-500 tbt


----------



## Reyrey (Feb 5, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> they sell for 400-500 tbt



Well it's an offer since she's desperate xD


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 6, 2017)

_[comment deleted]_


----------



## chapstick (Feb 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi again lol. Do you have a tasty cake dated between 5/9/2016 and 5/20/2016? Thanks!


----------



## chapstick (Feb 9, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Hi again lol. Do you have a tasty cake dated between 5/9/2016 and 5/20/2016? Thanks!



no sorry


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Feb 9, 2017)

would 150tbt be good for the pumpkin cupcake?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 9, 2017)

How much does Pave go for?


----------



## chapstick (Feb 10, 2017)

sure send the tbt and ill send the collectible


----------



## chapstick (Feb 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Feb 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Feb 18, 2017)

bumperino


----------



## toddishott (Feb 18, 2017)

Could I get a Famous Mushroom and Pave for 225tbt?


----------



## chapstick (Feb 18, 2017)

sure


----------



## chapstick (Feb 18, 2017)

bump


----------



## toddishott (Feb 19, 2017)

Sent the tbt thank you! I was at a wedding sorry for the late reply!


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 19, 2017)

SUP

sorry I'm really new at this but I'm interested in one mother's day carnation, how much tbt seem like a reasonable offer?


----------



## chapstick (Feb 20, 2017)

NewLeaf-Me-Alone said:


> SUP
> 
> sorry I'm really new at this but I'm interested in one mother's day carnation, how much tbt seem like a reasonable offer?



about 100 tbt would be good


----------



## chapstick (Feb 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Feb 20, 2017)

hi, may I buy a red candy for 35tbt?


----------



## chapstick (Feb 20, 2017)

sure


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Feb 20, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> about 100 tbt would be good



Then I'll take one please! Sending the tbt right now~ ^-^


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 21, 2017)

What do you want for pumpkin cupcake and also for the pikachu Egg?


----------

